# employment



## sleepless (Nov 10, 2005)

hello
has or is any one working for SRSA SNOW REMOVAL CO. thank you


----------



## sleepless (Nov 10, 2005)

*Need Work ?*



sleepless said:


> hello
> has or is any one working for SRSA SNOW REMOVAL CO. thank you


 well if any one is looking for work pushing snow and salting ice in OR AROUND pitts. pa,ohio ,and parts of wv buy pa and ohio call SRSA SNOW REMOVEL INC 20 years in. paying $50.00 hr i just started with them you need insurance 300.000.00 gen, libil, insurance, you must sign a contract. call 1-866-352-srsa you dont wait for your $ they mail you a check after you fax your paper work in to the office


----------

